
A Quantum Computation Course - ColinWright
https://www.askamathematician.com/2020/01/a-quantum-computation-course/
======
ivan_ah
These are really nice PDF notes using the Physics perspective on QM (walk
through lots of historical experiments that explain why QM was invented). A
good math background would be required to follow the notes, especially linear
algebra.

Here is a free chapter from my book on linear algebra that covers quantum
mechanics basics from a computer science perspective:
[https://minireference.com/static/excerpts/noBSLA_quantum_cha...](https://minireference.com/static/excerpts/noBSLA_quantum_chapter.pdf)
Some useful analogies like SQL SELECT-statements and ADC/DAC converters.

~~~
tezthenerd
And heres a free chapter from mine that does the Deutsch-Josza algorithm using
only a very simple graphical (really string rewriting) set of rules:
[http://qisforquantum.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/PART-
I-d...](http://qisforquantum.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/PART-I-draft-Q-is-
for-Quantum.pdf)

